# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα >  Επισκευη φουρνου μικροκυματων

## lynx

εχουμε εναν που δεν αναβει καθολου...

τι ζημιες παθαινουν συνηθος? τι πρεπει να προσεξω?

εχει μπει μεσα πιτσα μαζι με το αλουμινενιο δισκακι της  :Laughing:  ομως το φουρνακι σταματησε να δουλευει
σε ασχετη χρονικη στιγμη... 

το φως δουλευει κανονικα καθως και ο ανεμιστηρας που παγωνει το magnetron...απλος δεν ζεστενει τα
φαγητα.

ευχαριστω!   :Very Happy:

----------


## lynx

παιδια ξερω οτι δεν αξηζει τον κοπο...απλος πειτε μια αποψη μηπως και ειναι πολυ απλη
η ζημια και παει για πεταμα το φουρνακι...   :Wink: 

ο μετασχηματιστης πρεπει να ειναι οκ...εφοσον ο υπολοιπος φουρνος δουλευει κανονικα...
εκτος και αν βγαζει και δευτερη τροφοδοσια ο ιδιος μετασχηματιστης αποκληστικα για το magnetron
ομως στην περιπτωση αυτη δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε καψει την ασφαλεια που εχει πριν απο εναν τεραστιο
πυκνωτη?

----------


## pet

εγώ δεν θα το ακούμπαγα...  :Smile:  ειδικά αν είναι τίποτα LIDL...

----------


## lynx

χαχαχα bluesky ειναι...ενταξει αν δεν εχει παθει ζημια το magnetron ή ο πυκνωτης δεν βλεπω γιατι να μην
κατσω να το φτιαξω! σε συγγενη μου ανοικει και μαλιστα εχει στενοχωρηθει αρκετα!   :Rolling Eyes:  θα μου πεις
για 50Ε? anyway! οποιος μπορει και θελει να προτεινει κατι μπας και το φτιαξουμε θα το εκτιμουσα πολυ.

btw σκευτομαι σημερα να το ξανα κοιταξω και να μετρησω την αντισταση του πηνιου του magnetron (ή πηνιο και σασι) λετε να καταφερω να διαπιστωσω κατι απο εκει?   :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Δες μήπως έκαψε καμια ασφάλεια, αλλιώς πέτα το.

----------


## antonis_p

> εγώ δεν θα το ακούμπαγα... ειδικά αν είναι τίποτα LIDL...


οτι ηλεκτρονικο εχω παρει απο το Lidl ειναι αξιοπιστο,
2 φουρνοι μικροκυμματων, μια τηλεοραση, ενισχυτης με sub και 2 ηχεια,
φορητο ραδιοcd, 
ολα δουλευουν αριστα,

δεν ισχυει το ιδιο για τα bluesky, αυτα ειναι φολες (ευτυχως δεν εχω παρει κατι)
και απο οτι ξερω δεν την βγαζουν μεχρι να τελειωσει η εγγυηση.

----------


## pet

ναι και εγώ πήρα απο τα lidl 4 φορητά mp3-player με cd κλπ  και χάλασε το cd και στα 4.

----------


## GEWKWN

εγω παλι με τα bluesky  ειμαι πολυ
ευχαριστημενος. 
Δεν νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα.
Το γεγονος βεβαια οτι χαλασε και στα
τεσσερα  το cd  "λεει" δυο περιπτωσεις
1) ειναι ελατωματικα
2) ισως να μην εβαλες δισκακια που ειναι
"κομενα" σωστα

* οταν γραφω για  "κομενα" αναφερωμαι σε δισκακια
που δεν εχουν τον κυκλο ακριβως στο κεντρο τους
αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα με την περιστροφη να 
δουλευει σαν τρελο το συστημα αναγνωσης και το
συστημα μεταβολης γωνιας του φακου της κεφαλης
και ετσι καταστρεφεται το cd.
Π.χ. δειτε τα cd που βαζουν στις εφημεριδες ειναι ολα
καλα; εχουν την σωστη γεωμετρια; και βεβαια τα διαβαζουν
ολλες οι συσκευες; Αυτο και μονο το παραδειγμα προσωπικα
με κανει να πιστευω οτι οι συσκευες ειναι οκ απλα εμεις τις κακομεταχειριζομαστε

Εμενα παντως παιδια μου επεσε απο 4-5 μετρα κατω σε 
τσιμεντο και μετα ηταν οκ
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## lynx

χαχαχαχα!   :Laughing:   ευτυχος που ανοιξα το τοπικ δηλαδη...
αν μαζι με τις εμπειριες λεγατε και μια γνωμη για το τι 
να κανω θα ηταν καλυτερα!!   :Cool:  

πλακα κανω...μην παρεξηγηθει κανεις!

@gsmaster ολλες οι ασφαλειες ειναι οκ!   :Wink:  αρα παει στα σκουπιδια ε?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## antonis_p

> ναι και εγώ πήρα απο τα lidl 4 φορητά mp3-player με cd κλπ  και χάλασε το cd και στα 4.


το cd ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια,
παρολο που δεν τις χαλαω τις συσκευες μου,
μου εχει χαλασει ενα ραδιο cd (το cd φυσικα) pioneer αυτοκινητου
και ενα aiwa midi σπιτιου (παλι το cd).

----------

